# Jagdterrier as blood dogs...Experiences?



## jerry russell (Nov 13, 2013)

I would like to hear from some folk with experience working a Jagdterrier as a blood dog. Really not looking for debate on the matter just first hand experience from folks that have used them in this capacity. 
Also looking to locate a breeder of quality working dogs of this breed somewhere in the South.

Thanks,

Jerry


----------



## mschlapa (Nov 13, 2013)

Jerry a good Jagd Terrier is capable of blood tracking. They are dogs of extreme prey drive bred primarily for doing earth work on Badger and Fox, they are also used on Boar.  They are very high strung, aggressive and quite honeslty can be a pain. If all you want a dog for is blood tracking I would not suggest a DJT. I own them along with DD and turn people away that are not serious hunters or just want dogs for blood tracking. That's my honest opinion. Some guys will tell you what ever they think you want to hear to sell you a dog but that's not me. Do your self a favor and look on you tube at Jagd Terrier vs fox, badger or boar, you will get a idea of how the dogs are used. If you still think you need one I know where some of the best true DJT in this country are. All our dogs come from European breeding approved dogs that are multiple time champion and international champion working dogs.


----------



## fireman32 (Nov 13, 2013)

I've got a friend with a pair of Jagd's, he swears by them. I've never personally seen them work, but he knows dogs and claims they're the best he's ever worked. He got his from Germany. He's in S. Ga I'm not sure about their litter producing capabilities.


----------



## rvick (Nov 13, 2013)

Richard McCorkle on the GON list out of Americus uses jags. he should be able to share experiences with you.


----------



## jerry russell (Nov 13, 2013)

Thanks guys for the responses. I will check these leads.

At this point I am just looking at options for breeds. I will work my tracking dog a great deal on bear in Canada and Georgia deer and hogs. I understand that this dog is a special breed but I need one that can go as hard as I do. I expect to put him on 30+ bear blood trails per year and an untold countless number of deer and hogs. I want the best working dog that I can find.


----------



## mschlapa (Nov 13, 2013)

Have a look around, this is what true DJT are bred for. You will see video of training, testing and hunting as well some ignorant stuff posted by idiots, unfortunately they are everywhere. This is why we don't sell dogs to people for only blood tracking or that are not serious hunters.


----------



## rvick (Nov 14, 2013)

there are some Slovakian Kopov pups available in Ill. Contact Jeff Richardson. May be what you are looking for.


----------



## wildlands (Nov 15, 2013)

I have only seen one as a pup the guy brought him here to work with the two of them for a day. I was really impressed with the abilities of that little pup. There is a kennel out in Arkansas that raises them. I can not think of the breeder right off but I know they have been raising them for a long time. Good luck with your search.


----------



## 2-shot (Nov 16, 2013)

Good at blood trailing but some feisty lil sons of guns.  They need hunted hard and don't plan on keeping them around the family pet or $1000 beagles because if the pet makes it mad it's over!


----------

